# AppleCare+ pour iPhone X



## RobinFurs (23 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je compte passer à la caisse pour m’acheter le futur iPhone X. 

Vu le prix de l’Applecare+ pensez vous que ça vaille le coup de le prendre ?

Vu la taille de l’écran et même si il est réputé robuste j’ai peur de le casser. 

Mais à plus de 250€ ça mérite réflexion. 

Avez-vous des avis et retours d’expérience sur vos AppleCare à me faire ?

Si j’ai bien compris l’iPhone est couvert pendant 2 ans et on a le droit à deux réparations couvertes en échange d’une franchise. 

Merci !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2017)

Bonsoir

une idée du tarif ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2017)

Je crois que chaque accident est facturé !!


----------



## r e m y (30 Septembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je crois que chaque accident est facturé !!



Il suffit d'aller à la source: https://www.apple.com/fr/support/products/iphone.html

Chaque accident est effectivement facturé mais à un coût inférieur au coût réel sur 2 accidents par an

"_L’AppleCare+ pour iPhone est un produit d’assurance offrant jusqu’à deux ans d’assistance technique téléphonique assurée par des experts et une garantie matérielle incluant jusqu’à deux incidents relevant de dégâts accidentels, chacun d’eux étant soumis à des frais supplémentaires de 29 € pour les dégâts affectant l’écran et de 99 € pour tout autre type de dégâts. La garantie matérielle s’applique à compter de la date d’achat de votre iPhone._


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2017)

Je me demande si c'est intéressant de le prendre pour mon prochain iPhone


----------



## r e m y (30 Septembre 2017)

Ça me paraît très cher sachant qu'en cas de pépin, il faut quand même débourser 29, voire 99€, selon le type d'incident...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Ça me paraît très cher sachant qu'en cas de pépin, il faut quand même débourser 29, voire 99€, selon le type d'incident...



Oui c'est pas donné , c'est combien l'apple care+  pour deux ans ?


----------



## r e m y (30 Septembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui c'est pas donné , c'est combien l'apple care+  pour deux ans ?



Ça dépend du modele d'iPhone
iPhone 8, 7 ou 6s    149€
iPhone 8+, 7+ ou 6s+    169€
iPhone SE    99€
iPhone X    229€


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2017)

Ah oui quand mème


----------



## gegedetrois (15 Février 2018)

c'est cher mais pas plus si ce n'est moins que les assurances proposées par les opérateurs, de mémoire pour une garantie équivalente 15€/mois avec des franchises aussi


----------



## r e m y (15 Février 2018)

gegedetrois a dit:


> c'est cher mais pas plus si ce n'est moins que les assurances proposées par les opérateurs, de mémoire pour une garantie équivalente 15€/mois avec des franchises aussi



 Les assurances proposées par les opérateurs couvrent souvent plus que celle d'Apple (notamment le vol)


----------



## cx3 (15 Février 2018)

Applecare+ offre deux garanties pendant deux ans : une garantie sur les pannes et une sur les accidents.

Par exemple, pour la garantie, mon MacBookPro a eu droit à deux pannes : carte Wifi HS et clavier mort (des touches ne répondaient plus). Dans ces cas, UPS est venu chercher chez moi le MacBook, Apple l'a réparé et UPS me l'a relivré. Le tout en moins d'une semaine et sans franchise, gratos.

Pour les accidents, j'ai laissé tomber mon iPhone 6 dans les chiottes. Apple m'en a fourni un nouveau, mais avec une franchise de 99€.

J'ai donc souscrit pour mon iPhone X, ça décontracte  parce qu'un X  sans garantie ça fait mal au cul.


----------



## NestorK (16 Février 2018)

cx3 a dit:


> Applecare+ offre deux garanties pendant deux ans : une garantie sur les pannes et une sur les accidents.


La garantie sur les pannes, pendant 2 ans, tu l'as sans Applecare +, tout du moins si le commerçant est sérieux et respecte le droit européen - ce qui est le cas d'Apple. 

Perso, l'Applecare (+ ou pas), je m'en suis toujours passé, et je continue. Mon iPhone X se porte bien n'est pas plus angoissé que ça (jamais cassé un seul iPhone jusqu'à présent, pas de raison que ça change).


----------



## cx3 (16 Février 2018)

NestorK a dit:


> La garantie sur les pannes, pendant 2 ans, tu l'as sans Applecare +, tout du moins si le commerçant est sérieux et respecte le droit européen - ce qui est le cas d'Apple.



Oui, tu as raison, mais quand on habite dans le trou du cul du monde (village au fin fond de la Normandie pour moi), c'est bien pratique d'avoir un transporteur qui vient chercher et te ramène ton engin en une semaine. Va demander ça à la Fnac !



NestorK a dit:


> Perso, l'Applecare (+ ou pas), je m'en suis toujours passé, et je continue. Mon iPhone X se porte bien n'est pas plus angoissé que ça (jamais cassé un seul iPhone jusqu'à présent, pas de raison que ça change).



Fais gaffe quand tu vas aux chiottes ou quand tu mets ton beau jeans vintage, celui avec des trous partout, notamment dans les poches arrière.


----------



## NestorK (16 Février 2018)

cx3 a dit:


> Oui, tu as raison, mais quand on habite dans le trou du cul du monde (village au fin fond de la Normandie pour moi), c'est bien pratique d'avoir un transporteur qui vient chercher et te ramène ton engin en une semaine. Va demander ça à la Fnac !
> 
> 
> 
> Fais gaffe quand tu vas aux chiottes ou quand tu mets ton beau jeans vintage, celui avec des trous partout, notamment dans les poches arrière.


iPhone et poche arrière : NEVER !


----------



## Bart94 (16 Février 2018)

Pourtant l’Applecare + ne couvre pas l’oxydation (capteur).


----------



## cx3 (16 Février 2018)

Heu, c'est quoi ça, l'oxydation du capteur ?


----------



## Tox (16 Février 2018)

Et bien, si tu additionnes iPhone + trou à l'arrière du jeans + toilettes, tu obtiens "un phénomène d'oxydation lié à l'échappement de l'iPhone au fond de la cuvette".

Et comme Apple a prévu une telle éventualité, il y a bien des capteurs d'humidité pour dénoncer cette forme d'incontinence électronique.

Il faut donc espérer que l'iPhone demeure étanche lors du grand saut, auquel cas pas de souci. Si par contre l'étanchéité fait défaut...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2018)

Tox a dit:


> Et bien, si tu additionnes iPhone + trou à l'arrière du jeans + toilettes, tu obtiens "un phénomène d'oxydation lié à l'échappement de l'iPhone au fond de la cuvette".
> 
> Et comme Apple a prévu une telle éventualité, il y a bien des capteurs d'humidité pour dénoncer cette forme d'incontinence électronique.
> 
> Il faut donc espérer que l'iPhone demeure étanche lors du grand saut, auquel cas pas de souci. Si par contre l'étanchéité fait défaut...



Sans parler du doigt !!


----------



## cx3 (16 Février 2018)

Tox a dit:


> Et bien, si tu additionnes iPhone + trou à l'arrière du jeans + toilettes, tu obtiens "un phénomène d'oxydation lié à l'échappement de l'iPhone au fond de la cuvette".
> 
> Et comme Apple a prévu une telle éventualité, il y a bien des capteurs d'humidité pour dénoncer cette forme d'incontinence électronique.



J'ai pas tout compris, là. Applecare+ ne prendrait pas en charge les problèmes d'humidité ? On m'a pourtant changé le mien pour ça ? À moins que noyade dans la cuvette soit plus un accident que simple passage sous un gros orage ? 

Ou plutôt, bain forcé avec Applecare simple = niet, tu achètes un nouveau biniou, mon pote. Avec Applecare*+* = welcome to change for free ou presque.


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2018)

cx3 a dit:


> J'ai donc souscrit pour mon iPhone X, ça décontracte  parce qu'un X  sans garantie ça fait mal au cul.


Ça te décontracte peut-être la rondelle, mais avec ou sans AppleCare+, l'iPhone te fait un $econd trou du cul.
Sur ces belles paroles philosophiques, je vais me faire un kawa.^^


----------



## Wizepat (17 Février 2018)

Tout dépend si tu es maladroit ou non...
Perso, je suis soigneux et habile de mes mains. Avec tous les Apple care que j’ai pu économiser, je pourrais m’acheter un iPhone X. Si tu fais tomber ton jouet une fois par mois comme c’est le cas de mon bof, mieux vaut prendre les devants. Ça dépend de tout à chacun.
Les seuls problèmes que je rencontre, c’est de l’ordre du hardware, et ça continue avec mon MBP TB 2017 [emoji17] mais ceci est une autre histoire. Et c’est pris en charge par la garantie constructeur.


----------



## Bart94 (18 Mars 2018)

Bonjour.
AppleCare c’est très bien.
Mais il présente des contraintes :
- presenter la facture d’achat (penser à imprimer ou sauvegarde s’il s’agit d’une facture mail)
- désactiver la localisation (nécessite d’excéder à son iCloud).

Mais surtout, si l’iPhone n’est pas réparable (dos cassé, iPhone X qui ne se rallume pas), que deviennent vos données ?

Un cas d’iPhone X qui ne se rallume à été évoqué sur ce forum.

Apple sous-traite les réparations.

Ce qui signifie que des personnes auront potentiellement accès au contenu de votre iPhone (photos, mails, notes, infos bancaires, ...).
Qu’en pensez-vous?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2018)

C'est logique !!

laisser faire Apple


----------



## Bart94 (18 Mars 2018)

Je ne comprends pas ?

Si vous donnez votre iPhone cassé ou bloqué, Apple va l’envoyer à un sous-traitant.

N’importe quel employé peut alors récupérer le contenu du téléphone (photos, mails, notes, ....).


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2018)

Vous ne faite pas confiance a Apple ?


----------



## Bart94 (19 Mars 2018)

Les employés Apple ou sous traitant, non je n’ai pas vraiment confiance.

Cela a été évoqué sur iGeneration : 
- les employés genius en Apple store qui dérobaient des photos sexys dans des iPhones en réparations (s’ils peuvent dérober des photos sexy, ils peuvent dérober autre chose) 
- les conseils d’igeneration de ne surtout pas donner les codes des iPhones même si les genius insistent.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2018)

Bart94 a dit:


> Les employés Apple ou sous traitant, non je n’ai pas vraiment confiance.
> 
> Cela a été évoqué sur iGeneration :
> - les employés genius en Apple store qui dérobaient des photos sexys dans des iPhones en réparations (s’ils peuvent dérober des photos sexy, ils peuvent dérober autre chose)
> - les conseils d’igeneration de ne surtout pas donner les codes des iPhones même si les genius insistent.



Merci de ton information


----------



## Bart94 (19 Mars 2018)

Avez-vous des idées pour contourner ce problème ?


----------

